# AirPlay n'apparait pas sur mon MBP



## M.K.P (26 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous car je viens d'acquérir une Apple TV, belle machine, toussa toussa mais voilà, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur AirPlay depuis mon MBP pour activer la recopie vidéo (alors que bon, je l'ai un peu achetée pour ça ^^).

Pourtant :
- J'ai un MBP acheté mi-2011 sous Mountain Lion
- AirPlay fonctionne depuis Itunes sur mon MBP et de manière générale sur mon IPad et mon IPhone

Je ne comprends donc pas d'où vient le problème, AirPlay n'apparait ni dans la barre de menu supérieure, ni dans les préférences de moniteur. Et il est activé sur l'Apple TV bien sûr.

Auriez-vous une idée d'où peut venir le problème ?
Cordialement,
M.K.P.


----------



## Alino06 (26 Juillet 2013)

Tu as pas l'icône de la recopie vidéo en haut à droite ?


----------



## M.K.P (26 Juillet 2013)

Voilà, je ne l'ai ni dans le menu ni dans les paramètres de moniteur


----------



## nikolo (26 Juillet 2013)

il faut que l'ATV et le MBP soit sur le même réseau wifi ou ethernet et l'atv en veille.

sinon tu l'actives :  via les Préférences Système > Moniteurs :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5404?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

sinon issu du lien : 

Remarque : si le menu Recopie vidéo AirPlay n&#8217;est pas visible dans les Préférences Moniteurs, cela signifie que votre modèle de Mac ne prend pas en charge cette fonction.


----------



## M.K.P (26 Juillet 2013)

Effectivement, après vérification du numéro de série, il a été fabriqué mi-2010 (et je l'ai acheté debut 2011) -_-"
Merci pour l'aide quand même


----------

